# Using a multi-channel music "MIXER" rig to lower all 7 channels except the subwoofer?



## RAJBCPA (Jul 31, 2021)

I have 5 Yamaha receivers running HT rooms throughout the house. ONE AND ONLY ONE YAMAHA 7.2 receiver is providing a good strong bass through two 18" JBL woofers [old school pro drivers].

Interestingly, this receiver has been running absolutely flawlessly for 3 years and has NEVER been set up using the Yamaha YAPAO system of speaker calibration.

All of the other Yamaha receivers - all newer than 2 years old, have no bass at all without using the YAPOA system. All have puny bass through JBL 18" drivers - two sub bass drivers per system. The subs are powered by bridged Crown power amps - each at least 800 watts. Ditto for Marantz, Denon, Sony systems that I have known.

I went to Amazon and bought two 12-channel Mixers to test out the theory that you can use it adjust the speaker volumes on each driver. This is something I have not seen on receivers for 30+ years.

I have not received the two big Amazon boxes yet but I was wondering if anyone has don e this and would like to discuss this topic?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

First, the Yamaha EQ system is YPAO (Yamaha Parametric Acoustic Optimizer) and, in general, it is one of the least capable EQ systems available on AVRs.
Second,


> I went to Amazon and bought two 12-channel Mixers to test out the theory that you can use it adjust the speaker volumes on each driver. This is something I have not seen on receivers for 30+ years.


That seems strange. I have been able to adjust individual speakers on all AVRs and prepros but, afaik, you cannot adjust the level of individual drivers in each speaker with anything since you get access to each speaker system via only one channel.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

All my AVR's can adjust the volume (+/- 12db) for every speaker. 

The only way to adjust each driver is to have a channel of amplification dedicated to that driver.

My old Yamaha HTR-5730 has plenty of bass while running 2.1 in my dining room.


----------

